# favorite car you've owned



## jack barnes (Jan 12, 2008)

Everone  just for the fun of it, I was wondering what was your favorite car or cars you have owned and wished you still had.
Mine was a 1965 Impala Super Sport, It was my first new one off the show room floor. I think I only paid $3,600 for it.

Jack


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 12, 2008)

1974 Chrysler Newport. The back seat was larger than my mom's sofa in her living room. Paid $2,000 (used) in 1976. First car... first memories. A real love/hate affair. I loved to hate it with it's 7 MPG. A real beast but I sure could get a lot of my friends in there when they needed a ride.

-Peter-


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 12, 2008)

The one that worked.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 12, 2008)

I love my 1983 Jeep CJ7 with hard top, real doors, carpet, power steering, factory air (still works but the top is off all summer). It now has a new engine and several new major parts. I also loved my 1957 black Chevy two door hardtop. But that one was 35 years ago and I wish I had kept it.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## TBone (Jan 12, 2008)

First was 1965 Oldsmobile F85.  Not many people know about those but I believe it eventually became the Cutlass.
Favorite without a doubt was a 76 Jeep CJ7.


----------



## rlharding (Jan 12, 2008)

2002 Mazda Miata, known in Europe as the MX5. She was a limited edition sunburst yellow; only 1500 made. First car I ever put personalized plates on.  When I started building my house in '99 I traded her in and got a big truck. Never did like the truck which is probably why I can't even remember which model it was.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 12, 2008)

2000 Mercury Mountaineer - I still wish I hadn't traded it off on my 2004 F150.


----------



## R2 (Jan 12, 2008)

An EJ Holden. For Americans read "a scaled down and much modified version of the Batswing Chev.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, still haven't found mine, maybe. Had a guy talk about all the cars he'd owned in his life (at 48) and came up with about 5 or 6. I started counting, and lost count at 52! I've owned 4 or 5 more since then. So when I find it I'll look up this thread and let you all know[]


----------



## palmermethod (Jan 12, 2008)

1991 Audi Quattro V8. AWD, faster than I ever cared to try, point and shoot steering, 100+ mph quiet cruising, jump to 125+ mph if you have the right tires. It was a very expensive toy though.


----------



## 7miles (Jan 12, 2008)

68 Rambler Scrambler, Man I loved that car. It was a hot rod and, I was young. Thats a combination that don't mix to well.



Dale


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 12, 2008)

51 Kaiser with a Chrysler Hemi.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 12, 2008)

Used to build street rods as a hobby in the 90's,had a few favorites but at the top of my list was my 48 ford coupe with 350/350turbo,leather,ididit dash,corvete yellow, damn I miss that car...


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 12, 2008)

I really miss my Ferrari Enzo. I had to let it go because the insurance was killing the bank account.








OK, you got me on that one.
I did have a '70 LS6 Chevelle SS though. I sold it a few years ago.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 12, 2008)

I had a 1971 Oldsmobile Delta 88 with the big 455 cubic inch engine. Got it from my grandfather for a song in 1975. A guy broadsided my mom in it a week before I got home from a Med cruise in 1977 and it got totaled. Of course the guy had no insurance so I had a huge loss on it. At least my mom was ok... it was a tank. A big fast luxury tank.


----------



## cigarman (Jan 12, 2008)

two door 1949 olds slushbox.  Had a great spotlight for bushwacking.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 12, 2008)

1979 Mustang pace car.
pulled 4cyl,threw away,and transplanted 330hp 302 
with C6 auto,strip shift kit.
sideways fun,but then married life changed all that![:0]


----------



## DFM (Jan 12, 2008)

My 1968 Porsche 911, or my 1970 Ford Bronco - loud, fun, and fast.  Now, all my cars (except the Porsche 914) have power steering, windows and brakes, sound insulation and completely remove the driver from the car.


----------



## esheffield (Jan 12, 2008)

Probably the first car I owned - 1970 Monte Carlo. Kinda ugly (not by design, just bad paint, stripped vinyl top, and some rust in the rear quarters.) It belonged to my grandfather and it developed an electrical problem. Told me if I could fix it I could have it. Turned out it had a short in the clock of all things - auto electrical systems are weird! That was in the mid '80s in high school. My mom made me get rid of it when I was in college and I practically gave it away to make her stop nagging. Stupidest thing I ever did - really miss it and even then is was worth WAY more than I got for it. I haven't let her forget that since. [}]

I still look for them on eBay at times, and wonder if there would be any way to find my old one.

Speaking of cars - this is what's been keeping me from turning for over a year - http://www471.pair.com/stalkerv/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=5831 (it's actually a lot farther along than these pics show!)


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> 2002 Mazda Miata, known in Europe as the MX5. She was a limited edition sunburst yellow; only 1500 made. First car I ever put personalized plates on.  When I started building my house in '99 I traded her in and got a big truck. Never did like the truck which is probably why I can't even remember which model it was.



How did you do that?? Trading a 2002 car in '99 - what do I miss here??


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 12, 2008)

196? (3 or 4 maybe)  Corvair.  Now .. how many of you remember those?

Determined to be the most unsafe car on the road by Ralph Nadar.
Baby got GREAT gas mileage and she was my 2nd car as a teenager .. that right there should say all that needs to be said.  Man we caused some mayhem in that thing.  Wish I still had it . .

Oh well .. we all know he was proven wrong with testing .. BUT I can tell you .. I tested the handling more than a few times myself and she was jussssstttttttt FINE.

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 12, 2008)

My favorite was a '64 Silver Corvette hardtop convertible... it was stolen off the San Francisco employee parking lot.. replaced with a '65 Corvette ragtop.. sold it when I got married.. no room for the baby.


----------



## Mudder (Jan 12, 2008)

My favorite was my firstcar. 1970 'Cuda, Beautiful car but after the 5 th ticket I realized that I was not mature enough to handle it properly and I knew she would kill me if I kept her so I traded her for 5 Corvairs and a pile of cash.

I had a 1963 Monza 900, 1965 Monza, A Corvan, a Rampside pickup and a 1967 Monza spyder convertible. The Corvairs were nice cars but I miss the ole 'Cuda. She was a sweet ride.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 12, 2008)

I had a '67 Ford F-100 shorty that I absolutely loved. It had a 300 six in it (best motor Ford ever made) with a 4bbl. manifold and carburetor, dual headers and a mild cam that had a sweet rumblety-bump pumping through half rusted glass packs. It had a four speed manual tranny that I couldn't hardly use the first (granny) gear in unless I was pulling old growth stumps out of the ground headed uphill. That thing had the tightest clutch ever. I looked like an upside-down fiddler crab whenever I climbed out of it after being in traffic for a while, left leg all pumped up, right one half asleep from the tilt on the driver's seat. 

No power steering, ratty interior (bucket seats from an old Aspen complete with fake black fur seat covers), a great stereo system, rims and tires worth more than the truck, professionally tinted windows that were really dark, a really horribly loud air horn hidden under the hood, and the worst paint job in history. When I got it, it was primer black. After a couple of years, the black started oxidizing, so I got a can of primer and a big old house brush and went to town for a couple of hours. I changed the color to battleship gray. It really set off the black windows and the roll bar.

Man, I miss that truck.

I now have a '94 Ford F-150 shorty (black, of course) with a HiPo fuel injected 302 (5.0), five speed manual, nice rims, yadda yadda yadda. It just ain't the same. I miss my baby.

*looks at the can of primer sitting in the shop*

hmmmmm...I wonder...[]


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> ...so I traded her for 5 Corvairs and a pile of cash...



Bet you never had to worry about where the bonfires would come from on party night at the lake! hehe []


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> My favorite was my firstcar. 1970 'Cuda, Beautiful car but after the 5 th ticket I realized that I was not mature enough to handle it properly and I knew she would kill me if I kept her so I traded her for 5 Corvairs and a pile of cash.
> 
> I had a 1963 Monza 900, 1965 Monza, A Corvan, a Rampside pickup and a 1967 Monza spyder convertible. The Corvairs were nice cars but I miss the ole 'Cuda. She was a sweet ride.



Those were the days .. course we didn't have to pay over $3.00 a gallon for gas either. [V]

[:X]  Mrs.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Jan 12, 2008)

OH the memories!!!! 
1st car, 69 Charger, 440 with a 6 pack. 
Teenager + tickets + insurance = SOLD! (as STRONGLY advised by Mom  )


----------



## ken69912001 (Jan 12, 2008)

I really miss my 67 Pontiac GTO. And to think back in 79 when I bought it for $300 and now you are lucky if you get a nice one for 30,000 now. Should have kept it.[B)]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 12, 2008)

Second most favorite was a 1976 Alfa Romeo Alfetta.. got that after my divorce and drove it 13 years.. The most fun comment I ever had on the car... was in a gas station in central Oklahoma, the attendant was pumping gas into the rear, which has ALFA ROMEO written across the rear of the car in 4" letters... he said " who makes this", then looked inside at the speedometer and said "boy bet this'll outrun a Chevrolet".


----------



## bradbn4 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think it was a 1968 Plymouth Alpine Sunbeem  fast back.  Or should I say - it was my Dad's little auto.  Spent a lot of time working on it - real nice car. We put a few lbs of bondo on it, rewired a basically British wiring on it. First car I ever drove with a stick shift.  

I think I will be getting a Smart Car just to relive those small car days.  

Never owned a car I wished I never sold.  I have only owned 5 cars and I still have 3 of those.  Maybe my Hawk motorcycle - it would have been nice to keep.  Easy to work on, but I needed to get rid of it due to my brother joy riding on it all the time while it was still under repair.

Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 12, 2008)

Close to the same here, I had a '72 that got a transplanted 360 from a ex-police car and a ton of junk yard parts to swap it all over.  Great fun, and I wish I still had it. I could not keep a tranny in it to save my life and got sick of it!

My all time favorite, I think I have now. My simple little Jeep, it only gets driven once or twice a week, but in the summer, with the top off, doors removed and the windshield folded to the hood...why, it don't get much better than that! 
www.yankeetoys.org/lee/321061.jpg



> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> My favorite was my firstcar. 1970 'Cuda, Beautiful car but after the 5 th ticket I realized that I was not mature enough to handle it properly and I knew she would kill me if I kept her so I traded her for 5 Corvairs and a pile of cash.
> 
> I had a 1963 Monza 900, 1965 Monza, A Corvan, a Rampside pickup and a 1967 Monza spyder convertible. The Corvairs were nice cars but I miss the ole 'Cuda. She was a sweet ride.


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DozerMite_
> 
> I really miss my Ferrari Enzo. I had to let it go because the insurance was killing the bank account.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah, my favorite was my first!!  A Baby Blue 1956 Chevrolet Convertible I got in 1962 for a whopping $500---very nice clean car.  Would be fun to have that one now.


----------



## drawknife (Jan 12, 2008)

1972 Ford Torino Sport, 351C Automatic. Red with black vinyl top. Of course wouldn't do any good to own it again now, can't find any gas it would run on!!...[8D]


----------



## Tanner (Jan 12, 2008)

My favorite was my red '68 Camaro.  Coming in second and almost 1st was my '73 Hurst Olds.  It was black with gold stipes with a 455 High Output engine, dual gate shifter and swival seats.  I kept that thing shining.  I sold it to a guy that was a member of a Hurst Old club out of Minneapolis the day my son was born.  No more racing around after that happens.


----------



## TBone (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> *Snip*  My all time favorite, I think I have now. My simple little Jeep, it only gets driven once or twice a week, but in the summer, with the top off, doors removed and the windshield folded to the hood...why, it don't get much better than that!
> www.yankeetoys.org/lee/321061.jpg
> *Snip*



I haven't done it in a long time but I couldn't agree more.  Mine was Captain Blue Metallic with Wrangler denim top and seats.  304, 3 speed with fold up split back seat I ordered from Mountain Man Ind.  I had a guy weld up a rack that slid over the spare tire carrier that held a 48 qut Igloo cooler.  Spent many a camping trip with that Jeep.  Those were the days.  [8D]


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 13, 2008)

I have had 3 favorites. Can't decide which I liked best

1965 Chevy Nova SS 14" wheels, buckets, 283 v8, NO WINDOW POST like the Chevy II's I picked this up
in California for $300 bucks and it was complete (even original hub caps) and 100% stock.

1948 GMC Pickup. It had been converted to a 283 v8 with matching Automatic trannie and rear end. One nice truck.

1969 Pontiac LeMans. I would still have it, but somebody rear ended it and totaled the car. Bent the frame good.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drawknife_
> 
> 1972 Ford Torino Sport, 351C Automatic. Red with black vinyl top. Of course wouldn't do any good to own it again now, can't find any gas it would run on!!...[8D]



The Clevelands are getting more and more scarce. I still don't understand why the Windsor took over. Less steel = cheaper I guess. The Torino is a great muscle car, I'd love to get my hands on one someday, so I can _really_ play Starsky and Hutch!


----------



## keithz (Jan 13, 2008)

1971 Datsun 240-Z, white with a blue interior.  This was a very fast sports car.

Next was a 1991 Isuzu Impulse XS.  Not quite as fast, but just as quick.

keithz


----------



## DocStram (Jan 13, 2008)

college days .... old 63 Corvair Spider

middle 70s - 1960 MGA 1600 Roadster (windshield wipers were an option) 

now - 1986 Porsche 911 - not a turbo but it's a rocket - 50 in 1st gear before redlining it


----------



## gketell (Jan 13, 2008)

1998 BMW M3 Convertible in Dakkar Yellow.  fun but not insane like these 400-600HP monstrosities they sell now.


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, that is a hard choice.  I will have to go with 3 different ones I owned as each has very fond memories and each for different reasons.

First was a 1938 Ford Coupe that was chopped, channeled and had a 427 Cu. In with 2-4 Barrel carbs.  The engine was balanced and blue-printed with pop-up pistons and 3/4 cam.  Nice candy apple red paint job with pin striping.  White rolled and pleated Naugahyde interior.

Second was a 1957 Studebaker Golden Hawk.  Low to the ground and sleek, she ran good and fast, and wasn't too common so she stood out.

Third was 1964 Lincoln that I had converted into a pick-up along the lines of the Old El Caminos.  It brought a lot of stares and comments, and I loved to go into an auto parts store and ask for a part for my 1964 Lincoln pick-up, then show them one when they said there was no such thing.


----------



## Gruntster (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, tough one to answer. My very first car was a 1966 Mustang Coupe with a bench front seat. Stole it for a mere $1000 in 1985. Fellow bought it for his wife brand new, she passed away a cuople years later and then I bought it with 28,000 miles on it. Fixed up what I could on my E-4 Navy salary, but couldn't keep up with the costs. Thing just sat too long. Ruptured brake line going through the toll booth in Va Beach one Sunday morning was one helluva ride  
 Later on, I bought a brandy new 1993 Mustang GT. That was one fun driving car. 
 Right now I have an 02 VTX Retro/Spoke. Not a car, but the fun factor on the bike is awesome!
  Lots of nice cars mentioned in this thread. Have to say that docstram's 1960 MGA makes me drool a slight bit. No windshield wipers, but it had to have an installed tool kit. (My dad was a MG nut)


----------



## lane223 (Jan 13, 2008)

First car was a 69 Mustang Mach I. Lots of memories. But I think my best was my 84 CJ7. Had it when I was stationed in Spain. Loved to pull out the Eurpeans so-called 4X4s out of the mud.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 13, 2008)

'69 VW bug, engine was crap but we had sooooooooo much fun in that car.  When it needed gas, we drove around and gathered up coke bottles.  Traded the bottles in for cash, got gas and drove some more.  A very long story shortened......told to leave a house party where everyone was inebriated but me.  We put 13 people in my bug and I drove 10 miles to the desert, another party spot.  Those were the days!


----------



## jughead (Jan 13, 2008)

First car 1967 Mustang I still miss this car.

Then there was my 2000 Dodge 1 ton Diesel flatbed.

Newest favorite
2007 Audi Q7 4.2 S-Line


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 13, 2008)

1981 DeLorean...totally stock, with 11,000 when purchased in 1993. Held on to it for two years, while living in southern California (of course).


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Jan 13, 2008)

First car: 1962 Ford Falcon bought from my Aunt for $1, in 1971, it had real low mileage. I painted Popeye (long story) on the trunk, and I took it cross country, from NY to California, the day after graduation, then home through Canada putting on 13,000 miles in a 3 month trip. Great times,   Thanx for the memories of other cars I have owned also


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 13, 2008)

'69 Z/28 Camaro, 302, M22, 3:73 limited slip... yeah, nice ride!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 13, 2008)

Mine was an extremely rusty Mazda RX2. No rear seats, no carpets, doorcards, radio or anything. With that wonderful rotary engine you could drop the clutch in third and wipe out the show offs in the Porkers. Well, for about 300 feet anyway.[:I]It would pass anything except a petrol station.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 13, 2008)

'68 Firebird 400 Dang I miss that car!!!


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 13, 2008)

I would have to say my 59 Vette, red/white, sold it in 79 to finance my wedding and honeymoon [V]
28 years later.....I guess that makes my wife an antique already  My 2nd choice would be my 58 Chevy Apache panel, good memories with that ride.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 13, 2008)

My first car, a 1968 Buick Electra, 18 feet long, almost 6000 pounds...8 MPG, whoo hoo, party!!![:0]


----------



## kghinsr (Jan 13, 2008)

First choice was my 1963 Chev II Nova two door with rag top
Second is my 1969 Corvette ( which I have owned since 81 )
3rd & 4th 77 camaro and 81 camaro ( still own these )
5th my 1999 silverado 2500 which I still have and at the 
current costs of trucks may have till I die 
their have been many rides inbetween but these are the keepers[^]
ken


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SuperDave_
> 
> '69 Z/28 Camaro, 302, M22, 3:73 limited slip... yeah, nice ride!



Second place... '56 Chevy Belair Hardtop, 327 Vette, Kilgore TH400, 

Third... '72 Roadrunner 400 BB... Candy, Pearl and Cobweb paint...[8D]


----------



## JWW (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine was a 19?? Hillman Minx.

My Dad bought it used for my sister but it wasn't "good enough" so I took it over when in high school. Wonderful roomy, great running car.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 14, 2008)

55 Chev 2dr H.T. in mint factory conditon when I bought it in 1967. Had less than 15K on it when I sold it a year later. I've been kicking myself for selling it ever since. Sure wish I still had it.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 14, 2008)

Well most memories were in my first truck a 67 ford f-150 "ranger" FE big block, a cast iron automatic tranny and locker rear. Pulled a 12.87 in the 1/4. But favorite car now is the one my wife drives a g35 Infinity.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 14, 2008)

In the early 80's I had a 1979 Datsun 280ZX for about two years. It was fast (got my license suspended for 6 weeks ) and a lot of fun to drive, but for some dumb reason I decided I neeeded a 4 wheel drive pickup. I did buy a 1977 280Z a few years ago to restore, but it will never be as nice as the '79 ZX.


----------



## jahlg (Jan 14, 2008)

1969 roadrunner 440, 4 speed, fast and sitting in the garage!!!


----------



## Verne (Jan 14, 2008)

So many cars, so little time. Favorite has to be a toss up between a 68 Galaxy convertible or 1970 GranPrix. Both a lot of fun. Many miles, smiles and scary rides. Now...1979 Chevy halfton Silverado that I bought new. 150K and still going strong. My bride drives a Toyota Avalon and loves it but too low to the ground for these old bones. Plus can't see over the pickups in front of me. Only in Texas.
Vern


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 14, 2008)

A 1971? Audi 100LS, I traded some manual labor for the title.  Fast, it had a little Volkswagon slant 4 with a Porche syncromesh transmission.


----------



## palmermethod (Jan 14, 2008)

I posted my fav as an Audi V8 but the most reliable, cheap to operate, always started in Chicago weather and never got stuck in the snow...

My $50 1949 Dodge. Manual choke with a weird manual/auto transmission. Normal was the column stick shift but at a standing start, put it into 2nd gear, let the clutch out and you were in automatic. Not much torque, very slow to get any speed but dynamite in the snow. Or with AAGF (arm-around-girl-friend). 

BTW it had stainless steel bumpers! The only thing on the bugger that wouldn't rust.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 15, 2008)

1970 Chevrolet Chevelle SS 454 LS6 convertible!!!


----------



## jrc (Jan 15, 2008)

My first car in 1967 was my best car. I was 16 and had a 47 Plymonth businessmans Coupe, no back seat but had a huge trunk that came up to the back seat.  I cut it out and put a bean bag chair behind the large bench seat and had plenty of room to do you know what and I did.  It was black and I had some stick on flowers on the outside and a strings of beads and bells just behind my seat. The photo is just before the beads and you can see the flowery headliner I just finished. Put a new flat head 6 in it and drove it everywhere.  Gas was cheep, I filled it up and drove it 100 miles and filled it and took $1.00 in gas.  Lea and Mark Evens in photo


----------



## panini (Jan 15, 2008)

First car was a 57 VW bug as a teenager...Never thought it'll be a classic...Still kicking myself to this day for getting rid of it..


----------



## Roy99664 (Jan 15, 2008)

1968 Plymouth GTX, Yellow and Black. 440, 375 HP


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll just get a corvette Z08. Who wants to race? Or maybe I'll get a Ferrari Enzo. Man,I bet you guys would be jealous![}][}][}][]


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 15, 2008)

I loved my '73 VW Super Beetle, it was pearl white, very loud, and fun to drive!


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 17, 2008)

I just bought my all-time favorite car last summer.  It's a very low mile '93 Cadillac Allante.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 17, 2008)

My favorite car that I still own is a 1955 Packard Constellation.  My favorite car I used to own was a highly customized 1988 Corvette.


----------

